# Landini rex 60 ge pto problem



## Por_orchard (Apr 20, 2020)

HI first time posting coulding find anything on a landini 60 ge pto clutch problem, It looks like the clutch wont engage with the pto and just grinds while pushing it forward any suggestions

thanks


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I know local shop has landini alpine 75 in pieces for same issue.


----------

